

10 Ways I'm Going to Improve in 2012 - dcpdx
http://startupruminations.com/2011/12/10-ways-im-going-to-improve-in-2012/

======
jeffehobbs
Oh, do go on.

------
dextorious
10 ways we don't give a fuck what you'll do in 2012.

